# Solved: Microsoft 6to4 Adapter- Not Working



## uhhhelplease (May 19, 2009)

I just arrived to Spain with my Inspiron 1420 (Vista), and it is not picking up the wireless network of the house I am living in. I tried plugging it into a landline, and it still doesn´t connect.

Someone pointed me towarsd my Device Manager, and I saw that my Microsoft 6to4 Adapter (as well as #3, #4 and #6) all got the error message:

"This device is not working properly because Windows cannot load the drivers required for this device (Code 31)."

I went onto another forum and followed directions to reinstall the Microsoft 6to4 Adapter but now it is not showing up in my Device Manager at all. I am not computer savvy so please help in any (detailed) way. Thank you!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What channel is being used? I think that Spain, like most of Europe, uses channels 1-13. Depending on where you are from you may not be picking up all those channels.



> ... tried plugging it into a landline ...


You mean dial-up? What happened? Couldn't reach the number?


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Re: Microsoft 6to4 adapter is not a network card. It is an adapter program to allow IPv6 to be transmitted over IPv4 cards, if the cards support it. Usually you don't need it and can uninstall it.

From post by Leon Chen at
http://forums.microsoft.com/TechNet/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=2652745&SiteID=17

B.Addy
Thanks for your post!

6to4 adapter is a component used for transmitting IPv6 packets trough IPv4 network correctly.

In some scenarios, there will be a code 31 or code 10 error appearing beside this component. A possible reason is, the network adapter doesn't support this feature. You may update the driver for your network adapter or chipset, and then try to uninstall and reinstall the this component.

To uninstall the component, right-click the item in Device Manager and select Uninstall.

To reinstall the component, in Device Manager, Action - Add Legacy Hardware - Next - "Install the hardware that I manually select from a list" - Network adapters - Microsoft - Microsoft 6to4 Adapter - Next - Finish the wizard.

If the steps above doesn't solve the problem, your network adapter is not a supportive one for this component. You can completely ignore this error, if there isn't IPv6 network deployed in the environment. The error won't affect your system.

To remove the error message, please right-click the Command Prompt and run as administrator, type the command netsh in 6to4 set state disable, press Enter. The component will be disabled and hidden.

Hope it helps!

Regards,
Lionel Chen
Microsoft Online Community Support

As TerryNet said could be a channel problem. May also be drivers.
Your wireless minicards for Insperion 1420 are probably either Dell Wireless 1395 802.11g or Deli Wireless 1505 802.11N. If you need to download drivers they are located at.
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...NS_PNT_PM_1420&hidos=WLH&hidlang=en&TabIndex=


----------



## uhhhelplease (May 19, 2009)

Thank you for your responses! 

I have already unistalled and reinstalled the 6to4 adapter, but to no avail. I still cannot connect to the internet. Do I need to install and reinstall adapters #3-#6 as well?

To be honest, I have no idea what channel I am on or what channel Spain is on. How do I find that out?

Also, when I "plugged it into a landline"...I literally took the cord from the back of the wireless machine (router?) and put into the port in my laptop. It picked up a Local Area Connection but did not connect me to the internet. It is not dial-up....it says "Router ADSL Inalámbrico" (inalámbrico means wireless).

And I know this sounds so stupid, but I don´t know which driver to download from the Dell support website. I have a memory stick here...Can I put the new driver on the memory stick, and then put it on my laptop that doesn´t have internet?

So sorry that I am so unknowledgeable about all this, but you guys are really helpful and I am very grateful!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

if IPv6 is not a requirement, then I would suggest disabling it on your laptop and use IPv4 to see if it works.



> Also, when I "plugged it into a landline"...I literally took the cord from the back of the wireless machine (router?) and put into the port in my laptop. It picked up a Local Area Connection but did not connect me to the internet.


That is most likely due to that if your ISP is using DHCP (automatic IP address) then the ISP's servers will still have your routers information (MAC address) and will not release until after a few minutes. You would have to power down your laptop and modem for a few minutes, then power the modem first and a minute after the laptop so your ISP gets the correct information. You would have to do that again when you switch back to the router.


----------



## uhhhelplease (May 19, 2009)

haha...you guys must think I am a huge idiot...but I have no idea how to ´power on´just my modem. I usually just press the power button to turn on my laptop as a whole. Do I need to have the router off while I power down my modem and computer as well? 

You guys are very smart. Thank goodness you exist.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you're still having issues, maybe you should try a stack repair.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you connect your computer (by ethernet cable) directly to the modem then you need to unplug the modem for 30 seconds; and also when then reconnecting the router to the modem. That's what *Couriant *is talking about.

If you connected your computer to a LAN port of the router (or modem/router combo) you need not do the power cycle.

If you can get a connection to the router (by ethernet) and can login to the router you can look to see what channel is being used. Otherwise, ask somebody in the house who uses or administers the router.


----------



## uhhhelplease (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the advice on the stack repair. Tried it, but it didn´t make a difference. 

As for the channel number, I am on the computer that has administrative access to for the router. The computer is all in Spanish (and XP) so it´s harder to navigate for me, but if you can tell me where to find the channel number, I will do that.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It will be in the Wireless section of the router's config pages; if the wireless has multiple pages the channel will surely be on the 1st or 2nd.


----------



## uhhhelplease (May 19, 2009)

Hello all...

Just now got internet. I was wrong and it has nothing to do with my adapters.

I had to manually add the network and change the channel of the router. 

Hooray. And thanks for all your guys' help!

Lizzie


----------

